# DuoTherm Thermostat Problem part 2



## RonWSl (Jul 6, 2008)

*ORIGINAL POST*

have a 95 HR Endeavor with dual AC roof units. Each is controlled by a separate thermostat. The Rear AC stopped working, and it has been determined that the Thermostat is bad. One would think this is a simple problem - buy a replacement stat and install it - WRONG. The thermostat is a DuoTHerm, Model #3105356.004. A web search failed to find one. I stopped at several RV dealers, no luck. Last RV dealer called Diometic and learned that my thermostat had been replaced by Model #3108701.339. Problem solved you say - WRONG again. That unit has now been replaced by Model #3307713.010, which not only requires the purchase of the thermostat, but a control unit for the AC itself and some wiring, etc etc, all at a cost of almost $350. I would like to wire in another stat, have seen several articles on replacement of the analogs with the Hunter digital battery operated units, BUT, my unit doesnâ€™t have separate colored wires, but a flat ribbon with a plug. Has anyone else had this issue - any suggestions on how to fix such a simple issue as a thermostat replacement at a reasonable cost? 
Thanks 

Follow Up - Part 2

Played with this problem all weekend. Tried to have the original cirucit board rewired with no luck. Determined it is def. the thermostat, by plugging in the front thermo. to the rear connections - same model # stat, all worked fine.

I have Read all the posts about swapping out for a Hunter. Tried that, but nothing. The Hunter posts suggesting the swap out, show color codes for the wires, but there are only 4 or 5 wires. I traced the flat ribbon cable and found that it has 10 wires going into a clip that plugs into the ribbon cable. The wires do come out of the clip fairly easily. But when I hooked them up per the Hunter posts, nothing. 

The wires I have are: Purple; Red; White; Black; Yellow; Blue; Brown; Green; Grey; and Orange, PLUS the original thermo. had a 12v plug/ground going to it.

Tried several RV salvage yards without luck.

Still looking for suggestions on how to resolve this problem without paying Doemtic #350 for a $20 Thermostat that they should have kept in stock to begin with.


----------

